# 'Third Watch' canceled



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

LOS ANGELES, California (Hollywood Reporter) -- It's official -- NBC's "Third Watch" will not be returning for a seventh season.

The network has opted not to bring back the Warner Bros. TV/John Wells Prods. drama about cops, paramedics and firefighters serving the graveyard shift in New York.

The Peabody-winning "Third Watch," on hiatus to make room for midseason entry "Law &amp; Order: Trial by Jury," will return with the remainder of its sixth season, ending its run with a series finale.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

What a bummer! It's a great show, too...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

This does not affect me at all........ha ha


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Aw I really like Third Watch


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I liked the show at the begining, but that bit-- Yoke-Ass ruined the show for me. Although I do like the episode when Sully kills the Russian mob boss. :twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

stm4710";p="60746 said:


> This does not affect me at all........ha ha


But the show was very good ...... Ha ha


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll tell u what the show sure does now how to keep u in suspense! Seems like every show ends in fire gunshot or explosion and you gotta wait till the next show to see who got greased. I like the one when Sully drills the dad from Jaws.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes but it takes more than cops, paramedics and firefighters watching it to keep it on.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

They should have never gotten rid of the fire part of the show. There are too many cop shows on NBC as it is.

Scott


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Good show I am kinda bummed they canned it. I have watched the New Law and Order show and I dont really like it that much. Hopefully either ABC or CBS will come up with a good cop show.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="60772 said:


> They should have never gotten rid of the fire part of the show. There are too many cop shows on NBC as it is.
> 
> Scott


 Rescue Me is better.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

stm4710";p="60794 said:


> Foxracingmtnridr";p="60772 said:
> 
> 
> > They should have never gotten rid of the fire part of the show. There are too many cop shows on NBC as it is.
> ...


Oh hell yeah it is. I just liked the mix of characters. Like the firefighters messing with the cops and so on and so forth.

My favorite shows are L&O Criminal Intent and SVU

Scott :rock:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

L&amp;O I think is really stretching with all the different series. Pretty soon it will be Law &amp; Order--Animal Control, Law &amp; Order--Parking Enforcement. :roll:


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

:-k I guess the wife and I will have to find something else to do friday nights between 2100-2200 hrs...



:hump: 


:wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey LA Cops, whatever happened to that show "LAPD - Life on the beat"? I loved that show, it was better than COPS.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RPD931";p="60879 said:


> Hey LA Cops, whatever happened to that show "LAPD - Life on the beat"? I loved that show, it was better than COPS.


It was a pretty good show, wasn't it? Lot's of action. I had a good time with that one. I Got on 14 episodes! I liked doing it so my family back there could have a chance to see me on TV. That was kind of cool!

If I heard right, the family of a dead heroin overdose victim sued the company that made the show. Something about it made the guy look bad and he wasn't able to give consent.

From what I hear, it's shown in reruns on the Reality Channel if you happen to have it.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I know its on at 0500 on TNT or USA at least one day a week. That show was great!


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike 14 episodes!!!!!!!! I want your autograph!

I was only on 1, but is was taped a total of 3 times !

B:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Finding Nemo";p="60912 said:


> Mike 14 episodes!!!!!!!! I want your autograph!
> 
> I was only on 1, but is was taped a total of 3 times !
> 
> B:


Yup, 14 episodes. As you might recall, I was kind of a sh-- magnet and usually got into a lot of good stuff. Plus I didn't mind them riding with me while some guys didn't like it.
(got on one episode of COPS too!)


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Memo to NBC: Bring back the Blues! :smokin:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

:/ That just stinks...I love that show  :/

Well, I still got Rescue Me...when does that start up again? Anyone know?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow!

Law and order series is getting long-in-the-tooth. What's next?

Law and Order: Campus Police Squad
Law and Order: Parking Enforcement Unit
Law and Order: Crossing Guards 
Law and Order: Middle School Malicious Prank Unit
Law and Order: Sealers of weights and measures
:roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

No loss here, watched it a couple of times and didn't like it. Too much EMT and Firefighters nonsense. Red Light people are a different breed. :lol:


----------



## LEOLounge.com (Mar 11, 2005)

I really liked 3rd watch, they just cancelled NYPD blue and now this? I have to get my fix from Rescue Me now.. :wink: 

3rd watch did start to get annoying though, when they killed off the good paramedic and started giving too much attention to that spanish paramedic.. he is as annoying as :!: 

Anyway, LAPD life on the beat was pretty good, but that NYPD show was better, too bad the NYPD ceased cooperating because it was giving them a bad name.

I can't wait for Law &amp; Order: Internet Police :vcop:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Law and Order: Student Judicial Affairs


Third Watch as an OK show, but I was getting sick of the firefighter/EMT personal drama stuff...now I'm a "Shield" buff. Rescue Me is a good show too, I like how theres less pretty people there and more real-life looking actors


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Law &amp; Order: Desk sargent.
Law &amp; Order: DARE officer.
Law &amp; Order: NEMLEC training drill, press officer. 
Law &amp; Order: Masscops Admin. :twisted:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

The first 48 is a good show.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Well I guess it's now down to The Shield and old COPS reruns!  

I'll agree, LAPD Life on the street was a good show too!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey LA Copper, u weren't the one who got tattooed were u?

I love the shield! i can't wait for the 4th season to come out on DVD!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="61208 said:


> hey LA Copper, u weren't the one who got tattooed were u?
> 
> I love the shield! i can't wait for the 4th season to come out on DVD!


Nope, no tattoos on this kid! Although there are plenty of guys out here who have tattoos.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="61127 said:


> The first 48 is a good show.
> 
> Scott :rock:


agreed...def a kickass show :rock:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey stm

I sure hope your *"sargent*" sergeant does not see this post. :twisted:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll take Lt. Buntz and Det. Belker anyday! :smokin:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Well, only one more show left...I sure am gonna miss it...they need to put the series out on DVD


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Next weeks episode of Third Watch looks interesting. I got about half of this weeks and I haven't really been up to date on the episodes so hopefully I can catch up quick. All the old cast members are coming back, should be a good show.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Well, less than an hour til the final episode comes on


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Thank god for TIVO or i would have not seen the last episode. I loved 3rd watch one of my most favorite shows. You got a mix off all pulic safety.


----------

